# Feed Us!



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Love it. Beautiful colors.

It's funny how they always look so hungry. Feed me

Btw what substrate are you using? The color is great.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

My platy tank has a shelf under it that has all my fish, shrimp foods, supplies, medication, ferts, etc, so every time I go near it, they hound me like they are starving, regardless if they just ate. They are little piggies. lol.


----------



## RD3557 (Nov 25, 2012)

Lol........yes, they could eat all day and all night. @ Sajacobs, the substrate is coarse textured PFS. It's great because it's heavy enough to gravel vac, but still looks like a fine sand. I picked up a 50lb bag of this stuff a couple of years ago for $10 or so. I got it at HD and the brand is quikrete.


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for info. Give the crew an extra feeding for me


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Wow nice and colorful!


----------

